# Color of gums



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm a first time puppy mama and Audrey's almost 17 months old and although I have been brushing her teeth, I've never pulled up her lips to look at the color of her gums. I'm not sure what possessed me to do this last night but I did and the color seemed strange so I started to freak out for a bit after reading online that dog's gums should be pink and any other color besides pink might be an issue relating to the dog's health. So I took a picture of her gums and sent it to the breeder. She replied back to me right away and to my relief let me know that the black between her teeth and gums is just black pigment, not related to a health issue because she is a black and white parti / belton. She confirmed by checking Audrey's sister's gums and her mom's gums which look similar. I'm so glad her breeder responded right away, or else I would've been stressed imagining all sorts of things. So once again so thankful to Pam King!

I'm posting pictures of her gums and a picture of her so you can see her coloring. Hope this may be useful information to some people to keep them from freaking out like I did =)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ox3pxo said:


> I'm a first time puppy mama and Audrey's almost 17 months old and although I have been brushing her teeth, I've never pulled up her lips to look at the color of her gums. I'm not sure what possessed me to do this last night but I did and the color seemed strange so I started to freak out for a bit after reading online that dog's gums should be pink and any other color besides pink might be an issue relating to the dog's health. So I took a picture of her gums and sent it to the breeder. She replied back to me right away and to my relief let me know that the black between her teeth and gums is just black pigment, not related to a health issue because she is a black and white parti / belton. She confirmed by checking Audrey's sister's gums and her mom's gums which look similar. I'm so glad her breeder responded right away, or else I would've been stressed imagining all sorts of things. So once again so thankful to Pam King!
> 
> I'm posting pictures of her gums and a picture of her so you can see her coloring. Hope this may be useful information to some people to keep them from freaking out like I did =)


Ha! Kodi's gums are that color too. I guess it never even occurred to me that it could be something "wrong" because they've always looked like this. There's no puffiness or redness, though&#8230; just the black pigment.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler's are the same. I never thought anything of it, just like his nails, some are white and some are black. All in the pigment I guess.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Razzle and Willow's are like that too. I guess they get it through Razzle.


----------

